# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare > Muzika botërore >  Shtate Madheshtoret

## woodstock

*HOWLIN WOLF
ELMORE JAMES
SAM KIGHTNIN HOPKINS
JOHN LEE HOOKER
B.B.KING
SONY BOY WILIAMSON
MADDY WATERS*

Blues eshte gershetim i zerit me poezin e sinqert,por edhe dicka me e madhe se kjo.Kenga e e te "ziut" eshte thjeshte betim i nje kohe,betim i nje dashurie dhe deshmi e mjerimit dhe mashtimeve te paragjykimit.Keta te shtate muzicient ia lane borxh te pafunde botes se muzikes,sepse roku pa pervojen e tyre do ishte i manget  nuk do ishte ajo qe sot eshte.Keta mjeshter e kane mesuar te bardhin se,sa dhe si emocionet kane rendsi ne muzik.
Hero te Blues-it ka shume,dhe cdo njeri ne nje menyre eshte i veçante dhe i madhe,por nga koha kur *George Bares,Aron Wallker dhe Charrlie Cristian* i kyqen kitarat e tyre ne elektrik,disa nga ta u vequan nga masa.*Bluesi Urban* i zgjeroi kornizat e stillit fshatare dhe keshtu ky arte u mbarte deri ne diten e sotit,e per kete me te meritueshmit jane keta Shtate te madherishmit

Cdo kush mund te shkruan ate qe mendon se duhet thene per keta Mjeshter te medhenje...

Une ne ditet qe vine, do shkruaj per cdo njerin prej tyre nga pak.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Teme kryeveper.
Siç ka qene si muzikant dhe Elmore James.....Kitarist nga me te kopjuarit.....

----------


## woodstock

> Teme kryeveper.
> Siç ka qene si muzikant dhe Elmore James.....Kitarist nga me te kopjuarit.....


Po,ashtu Serafim

----------


## woodstock

*HOWLIN WOLF*

Ne janar te vitit 1976,blues e humbe te madhin,te “egrin” nga jugu,Legjenden Howlin Wolf e pas tij mbeti miti mbi te,qe do te mbetet aq sa do jetoje kjo bote.
Vende*Lindja* e ketij Ujku eshte Aberdeen(Misissipi),vatra e Blues-it, qe filloi me 10 Qershore 1910.
z.Howlin Wolf,ishte nje njeri i gjat i fuqishem dhe cdo here i mrolshem,qe jepte pershtypjen se ky duhet te respektohet.Kishte shume pake miq te sinqerte dhe adhurues te mendimeve te njejta.Kane thene se,me te ishte veshtire te bashkpunonin,por edhe knaqesi te jesh afer tij dhe te meson per bluesin,sepse ai kishte hyre ne histori si me i miri dhe interpretuesi,vokali  me i sinqert i bluesit i te gjitha koheve; per shkak te zerit te tij te fuqishem dhe depertues(Kete e kam verejte edhe te E.Klepton-qe duhet patjeter te hapim edhe per te nje Teme te veqant)Howlin Ujku-un kur  degjon njeriu i papergatitur,zeri i tij e qete per toke  dhe ndjeshmeria e tij per kengen…
Ky Ujk lindi ne nje farme te vogel,dhe thone se ishte i lidhur shpirterishte per ate vend,cdohere eshte kthyer ne ate vend ne castet me te veshtira te jetes se tij..aty gjente inspirimet e fshehta,te cilat i ofronin fuqi per mbijetesen e rremujeve te qytetit te madh.
Ajo qe ka stolisur artin e Ujkut ishte fuqia e pakrahasueshme,por e e afert dhembjes se njeriut te zi.z.Wolf,ishte I vetedijshem per poziten e njeriut te Zi,qe duket edhe ne cdo kompozim te tij,ne cdo referen te tij.Muzika e tij mund,lirisht te themi,mund te mposht edhe optimistet me te medhej. Z.Wolf,nuk ka mundur te “zhvishej” por edhe ne ritmet per loje ai paralajmeron,e kur deklaron per dashuri “uleron”  - *hej ti grua,ulu dhe pi nga venet e mia*”
z.Howlin Wolf ishte edhe te them “Ujku me qafe te trash” ai nuk ja varte askujt kur ishin idet e tija per muzik,por edhe kishte deshire te bashkpunonte me muzicien “I vetes”,pra te ngjashem atij.Njeri nga ata ishte edhe *SonnyBoyWilliamson* dhe gjeniun e trash *z.WillieDixon*.Ne kete bashkpunim dhe miqasi lind blues himna,e gjeniut WillieDixon “*Little red roster*” Kenga,perms se ciles,askush dhe asnjehere dhe ne as nje kenge nuk do mund ta shpreh pikellimin ashtu sic e ben z.Wolf ..edhe sot kur e degjoje …*if you see my little red rooster,please drive hime home..* dhembja Blues eshte e pashmangshme…
Thone se, ai nuk i ka dashur dhe nuk ka patur besim ne  njerezit e bardhe,por ata qe e kan dashte forte Bluesin e kane thyer te aai kete rezistence te pabesimit te ai.Prandaj,ai ne shume raste ka deklaruar dhe ka lavderuar *Peter Green JoeCokcer EricClapton,SteveWinwood* dhe ka marre pjese ne disa koncerte me ta…
Ajo qe dihet pak per z.Wolf eshte se a ka qene mjeshter ne te mshuarit e kitares perms “bottleneck” a ka qene mjeshter i harmonikes apo pijanos…edhe nese une kam nje inqezim te inqezuar ne njee kishe te vjeter afer qytetit Aberdeen,para vdekjes se te z.Wolf ku ai,per mua eshte mjeshter i madhe edhe ne piano.
Z.Wolf eshte posedues ii shume kompozimeve me vlera te medhaja,per te cilat pran autorit ka propaganduar edhe EricClapton me treshin *Cream*.
Sot ne fushat e misissipit mbizotron qetsia,ka mbetur veq: *POR BOY,SITTIN,ON TOP OF THE WORLD,WARRIEDABOUT MY BABY,SPOON FULL…..*

Discigrafia:

*"BIG SITY BLUES"
"GOING BACK HOME"
"REAL FOLK BLUES"
"EVIL"
"THE HOWLIN WOLF LONDON SESSIONS"*

----------


## busavata

> Teme kryeveper.
> Siç ka qene si muzikant dhe Elmore James.....Kitarist nga me te kopjuarit.....


temë kryeveper , ska fjal , Serafim ...
shtatë Blues legjendat me nje temë , te cilet e shkruajten historin e muzikes Blues, 
sot pasdite kur e lexova me pelqeu aq sum por nuk pata koh te postoj...

woodstock , kompliment  shum temë e qelluar

----------


## woodstock

> temë kryeveper , ska fjal , Serafim ...
> shtatë Blues legjendat me nje temë , te cilet e shkruajten historin e muzikes Blues, 
> sot pasdite kur e lexova me pelqeu aq sum por nuk pata koh te postoj...
> 
> woodstock , kompliment  shum temë e qelluar


Faliminderit Busavata.
Une mora guximin qe para teje te shkruaj.Edhe nese e kam dite se do te me perkrah per kete teme.Por tani me duket se e kam be gabimin se nuk jam konsultu me ty,para se ta hapi temen,mendoje se do ishte me e drejte qe hapesi i temes... spaku tjemi te dyte.Ok si do qofte, eshte me rendesi te shkruhet per keta Gjeni qe i ndegjojme gati se per cdo dite...dhe  jeten tone na bejne me te ndjishme...
Edhe nje here FLM Busavata

p.s. pres nderhyrjen tende

----------


## busavata

per Howlin Wolf , nuk kam edhe shum me shtue...
ka lindur 10.06. 1910 ne White Station  ne afersi te West Point -  Mississippi me emrin  Chester Arthur Burnett dhe ka vdekur me 10.01. 1976  ne Chicago , ishte nje Blues muzikant Amerikan  dhe nje legjend e Blues-it...
sa i perket albumeve te Howlin Wolf-it te cilet asht shum veshtir mu percaktue ...
nga te gjithë ( po flas per shijen time personele ) e dalloj :
*
The London Howlin' Wolf Sessions*



nje Blues album nga ma te miret ne historin e Blues muzikes....
ne te cilin album  moren pjes edhe Rock - Blues muzikantat ma te mdhej botrorë : Eric Clapton, Steve Winwood, Charlie Watts edhe  Bill Wyman.

----------


## woodstock

> per Howlin Wolf , nuk kam edhe shum me shtue...
> ka lindur 10.06. 1910 ne White Station  ne afersi te West Point -  Mississippi me emrin  Chester Arthur Burnett dhe ka vdekur me 10.01. 1976  ne Chicago , ishte nje Blues muzikant Amerikan  dhe nje legjend e Blues-it...
> 
> nga te gjitha ( po flas per shijen time personele ) e dalloj :
> *
> The London Howlin' Wolf Sessions*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ashtu,paskemi shiijet e njejta....edhe "Evil" eshte i forte

----------


## busavata

> Ashtu,paskemi shiijet e njejta....edhe "Evil" eshte i forte


po , ashtu asht se , shum asht veshtir te percaktohen ... por ky album per mua ( mua me duket ) sikur takimi i dy botave ... Blues edhe Rock ..edhe se albumi asht Blues i kthjellet si loti...

----------


## busavata

> Faliminderit Busavata.
> Une mora guximin qe para teje te shkruaj.Edhe nese e kam dite se do te me perkrah per kete teme


shum mirë qe e ke mar guximin edhe e ke ber kete tem madheshtore..
 te lumt woodstock .

----------


## woodstock

> po , ashtu asht se , shum asht veshtir te percaktohen ... por ky album per mua ( mua me duket ) sikur takimi i dy botave ... Blues edhe Rock ..edhe se albumi asht Blues i kthjellet si loti...


Vertete nje session i mrekullueshem dhe kjo tregon edhe dicka,se edhe keta Madheshtoret kane qene te vetedijshem se do te perfitojne dhe kane perfituar shume  nga muzicientet e rokut anglez...kshtu edhe bluesi eshte bere edhe me i lezetshem..per mua,nuk e di pajtohesh apo jo






> shum mirë qe e ke mar guximin edhe e ke ber kete tem madheshtore..
>  te lumt woodstock .


FLM e madhe Busavata

----------


## busavata

> Vertete nje session i mrekullueshem dhe kjo tregon edhe dicka,se edhe keta Madheshtoret kane qene te vetedijshem se do te perfitojne dhe kane perfituar shume  nga muzicientet e rokut anglez...kshtu edhe bluesi eshte bere edhe me i lezetshem..


edhe asht ber ma i lezetshem... lexuesit duhet edhe ta ndegjojn , se deri tash vetemse e kan lexue...  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> temë kryeveper , ska fjal , Serafim ...
> shtatë Blues legjendat me nje temë , te cilet e shkruajten historin e muzikes Blues, 
> sot pasdite kur e lexova me pelqeu aq sum por nuk pata koh te postoj...
> 
> woodstock , kompliment  shum temë e qelluar


Jam dakort Busavate.
Na u shtua dhe nje forumist me respekt,o nje qe di,si Woodstock.

----------


## woodstock

> edhe asht ber ma i lezetshem... lexuesit duhet edhe ta ndegjojn , se deri tash vetemse e kan lexue... 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GzcKm...eature=related


Ooo se na knaqe Busavat..po e degjoje

----------


## busavata

> Jam dakort Busavate.
> Na u shtua dhe nje forumist me respekt,o nje qe di,si Woodstock.


mirmrama Serafim , aq mirë e ka shkrue biografin e Howlin' Wolf , Woodstock sa qe jam i bindun se me te vertet e meriton pseudonimin *Woodstock* 
 nje Rock Festival i forumit asht , jo vetemse antar ...

----------


## woodstock

> Jam dakort Busavate.
> Na u shtua dhe nje forumist me respekt,o nje qe di,si Woodstock.


Serafim flm per konsideraten

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Serafim flm per konsideraten


Eshte thjesh nje konsideracjon qe e meriton.

----------


## busavata

dy kang te legjendes Willie Dixon te cilat i kendoi legjenda tjeter e Blues-it  Howlin' Wolf

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> mirmrama Serafim , aq mirë e ka shkrue biografin e Howlin' Wolf , Woodstock sa qe jam i bindun se me te vertet e meriton pseudonimin *Woodstock* 
>  nje Rock Festival i forumit asht , jo vetemse antar ...



Ke te drejte miku im.
Mirmroma Busavate..("edhe se nuk desha te pershendesja,nuk pershendeten personat qe plaken,qe behen nje vit me te vjeter")

----------


## busavata

> Ke te drejte miku im.
> Mirmroma Busavate..("edhe se nuk desha te pershendesja,nuk pershendeten personat qe plaken,qe behen nje vit me te vjeter")


mir e ke Serafim , po kalojn vitet , pa na pytun neve .... idiotizem i thom kesaj... :buzeqeshje:

----------

